# Beta Keys für den Preis?



## Pinoccio312 (24. Oktober 2011)

Ist das Normal das die Leute bei Ebay für Beta Keys 150+ Euro Zahlen????

 Das ist doch nicht normal oder???

was geht den da ab?

MfG


----------



## ZAM (24. Oktober 2011)

Da gab es sogar schon Beta-Tests mit sehr viel höheren Preisen.  
So lange es Leute gibt, die solche Summen für sowas ausgeben, wird es auch immer (solche übertriebenen) Angebote geben.
Aber ich nehme die Links trotzdem aus dem Thread.


----------



## Pinoccio312 (24. Oktober 2011)

Achso sry wusste nicht das ich Ebay Links nicht posten darf!!


Manche haben das Geld einfach zu locker sitzen!


----------



## ZAM (24. Oktober 2011)

Pinoccio312 schrieb:


> Achso sry wusste nicht das ich Ebay Links nicht posten darf!!



Wir wollen nur niemanden in irgend eine Falle laufen lassen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Oktober 2011)

ach starcraft war anfangs bei 450 bis der regen an keys kam


----------



## Echelon (28. Oktober 2011)

Naja, die ersten D3-ACCs gingen für 516,-- EUR weg und das waren Gebote, keine BuyOut´s....................


----------



## Leolost (30. Oktober 2011)

Hängen die Beta accounts nicht an dem Battlenet account? bei der SC 2 beta war das noch nicht der fall aber wollten sie das bei der Diablo beta nicht tuen?
Wenn dem so wäre, dann wären je nach restinhalt des Accounts 150&#8364; gar nicht mehr viel. Ich würde meinen battlenet account nicht für 150&#8364; verkaufen wollen, wobei bei 400&#8364;+ würde ich schon mit mir reden lassen, in hinblick auf spielzeit der wow chars, und preise der anderen Spiele.
Dazu natürlich der Aufschlag für den emotionalen wert je nachdem wie lange man mit der Nick im battlenet unterwegs war.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (22. November 2011)

Teilweise werden Betas auf dem Account freigeschaltet aber teilweise werden sie auch über Fanpages oder wie in diesem Fall über Facebook verlost.


----------



## J_0_T (1. Februar 2012)

Eigendlich recht einfach. da wo eine nachfrage ist findet man immer den passenden markt. 

Und Beta-Keys lassen sich gut verkaufen, besonders für spiele denen man top potential anrechnen könnte oder auch kann.


----------



## carcerus (24. Februar 2012)

Ach du liebe s.....
Ich will zwar auch unbedingt in die Beta, aber dafür so viel hinblättern? Wenn ich 400€+ zu vergeben hätte, würde ich meinen PC aufrüsten 
Ich schätze mal das sind Leute die ohnehin zu viel Geld haben? Wenn nicht, dann tun die mir leid so einem Wahn zu verfallen. Irrsinn.


----------

